# Preparing to breed



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 22, 2014)

This is my first time breeding, so i have been spending the year preparing and learning everything i can. Even took a breeding course. So i am now at the time to start getting ready and i have been keeping my mares weight down while still feeding protein (12%) she will be wormed next week and then its a waiting game. As soon as shes in season its off to the vets for cultures and vaccs then on to the stud. Anything else i need to know/have in advance?


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2014)

How old is she, has she had foals before, how tall is she, and how tall is the potential daddy? Sounds like you're headed in the right direction!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 23, 2014)

Ditto to what Diane says and asks - great that you have been doing plenty of research, and hopefully we can help you get your little mare in foal and a new baby on the ground next year!

Good luck - oh and welcome to the Nutty Nursery!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 23, 2014)

She's 14 and has been a brood mare most of her life so plenty of experience. Been empty for about 4 or 5 years now. She's 32" and stallion is the same.


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2014)

Sounds just perfect, and she's experienced, so we'll know what to look for when you post pictures of her, as maiden mares are quite different looking than experienced brood mares when they carry their little ones!

Very exciting, and we're so glad you joined us here. We're here for any questions you may have, and don't feel like you have to go away -- we're perfectly willing to watch her the entire pregnancy!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you  its lovely to have others excited for me as my other horsey friends are on the "omg you cant breed a horse when there are so many being given free" band wagon!

I'm interested in cameras but i am not sure what is best, stables are about 175ft away and very very thick walls.


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2014)

We are always here to support anyone that chooses to breed for whatever their personal reasons are. AND we're here to make sure baby gets safely to the ground healthy and strong. So, whatever we can do for you, we will do it!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2014)

Ditto to what Diane has posted - wishing you good luck with your breeding programme, it's a very exciting time.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you





Noticed her holding her tail up a little higher today. Off to stud on Monday for a little frisk and see where we are, hopfully she is interested at least so i can get to the vet during the week. Supposed to show on Saturday (first show of the season) but her hormones seem to always kick in right in time for a show! Won't be taking her if shes in season.


----------



##  (Apr 26, 2014)

Can't wait to hear if she's coming into season, and how her visit goes with her new boyfriend!

If not, we'll be looking for pictures and a report on her showing!


----------



## supaspot (Apr 27, 2014)

goldilocks said:


> Thank you  its lovely to have others excited for me as my other horsey friends are on the "omg you cant breed a horse when there are so many being given free" band wagon!
> 
> I'm interested in cameras but i am not sure what is best, stables are about 175ft away and very very thick walls.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 28, 2014)

Preferably computer and iPhone so i can check at any time, but as i say my walls are so thick



and as for the people, stuff em anyway. They say "rescue one instead" well i've done that already and now want something with full history, not an unknown rescue. Sorry if that makes me snobby! lol its definitely a keeper, i'm breeding it to show and drive so it will be with me for life

Anyway, off to stud this morning! She was definitely in yesterday and stood today. Can't get a hold of the bloody vet though! He faffed about too long last season with getting me an appointment and ended up missing it so i can't risk missing another one.


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2014)

You are perfectly within your rights to choose what you want, and we support you. Quality minis, and knowing the pedigree and who's behind it -- since some sires are prepotent and throw certain "types" is what many of us have done, especially when we are breeding for something specific that we would like.

So, we're very excited for you!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 28, 2014)

Good luck with your pairing! Hope everything goes well and you get your dream foal.

I do not breed, but enjoy coming to this forum sometimes because it is such an entertaining and upbeat read.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 30, 2014)

Was at the stud yesterday playing with Goldie and i gave her boyfriend some cuddles. He really is such a nice stallion, perfect match for Goldie because her temperament is next to none.


----------



## AnnaC (May 1, 2014)

Hope your vet managed to be with Goldie in time and that the stud visit goes successfully!


----------



##  (May 1, 2014)

DITTO that!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (May 1, 2014)

Vet couldn't get before covering but will be the first person I call after her next tease! Hopefully she won't be in the mood to get jiggy


----------

